

"When we win,it is with small things,& the victory itself makes us small"Slides - mh_
http://thinkst.com/stuff/44Con_2013/talk_about_talks.pdf

======
oracuk
This talk completely described why I stopped attending security conferences.

As a practitioner trying to build well defended pragmatic systems and
organisations they provided nothing for me but entertainment. I got that in
the bar much more than listening to the talks.

